# Uncomfortable Question for a Guy



## revrnd (Aug 13, 2004)

I hope everyone doesn't think this is a bad question, but here goes. I'm having hemorrhoid problems & have to wear panty liners until they heal. My question is, can they be worn while cycling? 

If you would rather PM me than post a reply, no problem.

Thanks.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

no, you wouldn't wear one. For most women, when it come to any absorbency issues that would require "external" handling, that's when you wear the black shorts. Cold water will get stains out.

formica


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

revrnd said:


> I hope everyone doesn't think this is a bad question, but here goes. I'm having hemorrhoid problems & have to wear panty liners until they heal. My question is, can they be worn while cycling?
> 
> If you would rather PM me than post a reply, no problem.
> 
> Thanks.


Pads while riding=pain and chafing. That is my experience anyway. Formica gave sound advice.

Rita


----------



## kronik (Feb 6, 2005)

the grapes of wrath


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

mmmm no, don't wear pads.

Tampons are the only way to go to avoid chafing 

Actually, you may want to consider a pair of old briefs instead of a pad- this way, you can protect the chamois with some (but not as much) bulk.


----------



## Lulu (May 5, 2005)

I haven't had any problems w/ pantiliners & bike shorts.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

Christine said:


> mmmm no, don't wear pads.
> 
> Tampons are the only way to go to avoid chafing
> 
> .


oh my GAWD, LMAO visualizing a guy holding a tampon and considering his choices of insertion points

constructive comment - Corona Ointment is supposed to be very good for those tender skin issues.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

formica said:


> For most women, when it come to any absorbency issues that would require "external" handling, that's when you wear the black shorts. Cold water will get stains out.


And I know nothing about this.  Black shorts are my friends for good reason. Stains don't show! 

As for pantyliners... How does one get them to stay stuck once any sweating begins? Is there a brand out there with super strong adhesive? No, I don't wear them with bike shorts! But it can get durned hot & sticky here in the summer and even just breathing can work up a sweat...


----------



## kronik (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm feeling strangely aroused.


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

Are hemroids the little things that hang from your ass? How do you get those anyway? I suggest you ride...with no seat....you are sitting to much anyway.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

wtf is wrong with you troll-boys? May you get hemmoriods that never heal. A pox on you. You need worse than tampax spam.


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

settle down...lol. come here....give me a hug.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

just for you:


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

lol...thank you.


----------



## Shannon-UT (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm not familiar with 'roids, but wouldn't that be serious enough to see a doctor? Maybe you need to avoid the bike entirely while you heal?

No I don't use pads or panty liners while biking.


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*Ah christ....*

be a man; have those things cauterized with a soldering iron, slap some vasaline on it and go riding.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

This whole thread is T.M.I.

but the black shorts advice is spot (pardon the pun) on.

Sabine


----------



## jlewd (Feb 7, 2004)

*Permanent Discomfort*

Trust me -- I have felt your pain. Yeah, I've had them so big, that my doctor saw mine and said "WHOA, what a grape!". Then he said that he wanted to "lance 'em" if the cream didn't help!

Honey, nuttin' ever going to take the pain away for as long as you got grapes on your ass! I think that panty liners are going to rub and irritate them even more. They need tender lovin' cream.


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

formica said:


> just for you:


lol! _Love_ the bows! 
At first glance I thought those were slippers with bows.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

oldbroad said:


> lol! _Love_ the bows!
> At first glance I thought those were slippers with bows.


they *are* shoes, got the pic off some French site, figures. 
If you want a real hoot go to google images and type in Kotex. You get all these old ads, from the 20s -50's for Kotex, gotta love it.


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

formica said:


> they *are* shoes, got the pic off some French site, figures.
> If you want a real hoot go to google images and type in Kotex. You get all these old ads, from the 20s -50's for Kotex, gotta love it.


Getoutahere!?!? And here I thought you went and got some extra-super-duper maxi pads out of the bathroom and put bows on them.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

yes, just whipped these up in all my spare time


----------

